# Bream



## armyguardus251 (Jul 18, 2016)

Looking for a place to take my wife and daughter to catch my daughter's first fish we just moved to the Milton area and don't know anything or anywhere to go text me 251-233-7537 

Bryan


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Boat or shore?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Steve's Farm
Walnut Hill, FL

Go make a day of catching farm raised catfish in their pay to fish ponds.
It is catching, not fishing.
You pay a modest entry fee, and then pay by the pound for your fish.
Fish run from 1-40+ lbs, so pay the catch-n-release fee and only keep those yummy 2-4 lb fish.

They also have seasonal farm fresh vegetables, and lots of other stuff.

Nicest people too, wonderful family run outfit.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Yep, Steves Farm is the place to go. I have been there myself a few times just for the pure fun of guaranteed 'catching'. http://www.stevesfarm.net/


----------



## armyguardus251 (Jul 18, 2016)

Boat not looking to pay for anything honestly but if that's the only place then that's the only place


----------



## cainpole (Oct 27, 2015)

If your gonna be in a boat go launch at browns fish camp (end of ward basin rd) fish any Lilly pads you can find with worms and crickets 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## joshuae2 (Sep 18, 2011)

I know this is an older post but im just now seeing it. So there are 2 really good options for bream close to Milton. You can put in at the oyster pile in Bagdad, turn left from the boat ramp go past the pier and turn left under the bridge. Anything up in that area is good, slash fish along the banks with crickets or wigglers. the other is to put in at Browns at the end of Ward basin and go up river, fish any place out of the main river because the current is so swift in the main river. Look for ay small inlets or slews, just try one if you don't get anything just move up river until you find the next one.


----------

